# P0455 and P0420 error codes on '05 Nissan X-Trail



## ReasonOne (Feb 7, 2016)

Hello everyone,

It's been some time since I've been on here as I had forgotten my password. My 5-speed X-Trail has been pretty reliable since it was purchased. Recently I got the P0455 Evaporative Emissions System Leak Detected - Gross Leak and the P0420 Catalyst System Efficiency Below Threshold - Bank 1 error codes. The O2 sensors were replaced about 4 months ago, so I'm wondering what else might be the issue. 

I had thought about replacing the EVAP canister and the catalytic converter to resolve these codes, but wanted to know where I can buy these from other than the dealer. I cannot believe the prices they charge, and they aren't even consistent from dealer to dealer. I tried searching some old posts but a couple of those places don't seem to carry them anymore.

So far it runs well (just hit 250,000 km), but I don't want something to get sucked back into the engine and cause possible damage. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

I wouldn't run out and drop a bunch of cash on a cat and evap can just yet. PO 420 is probably the most common code there is. It is seldom the cat itself which is causing it. 
I have had PO 420 since I bought mine a month or so ago. The PO changed one O2 sensor but not the other. I suspect this is the issue on mine.
This code can come up for a variety of reasons. An air leak on the intake side, an exhaust leak, O2 sensors or the cat itself.
PO 455 could be the canister but could also be any one of the lines and connections in the evap system leaking. It can be a pain to find the leak.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

X-hale said:


> I wouldn't run out and drop a bunch of cash on a cat and evap can just yet.


There's another thread on investigating the P0420 code. Since you just changed the o2 sensors, I think I might look at those first. Just seems a bit coincidental.

Evap leaks are commonly leaks in the hoses. Easy to fix, hard to find,

Have you had the fuel filler neck recall done? They'll replace the evap line on the tank for the cost of the part while they do it.

There's a bunch of canadian ebay sites that make after market cat's for the $160 range. They aren't as good as the OEM (coarser mesh inside) but they'll go 60-70% of the OEM life.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Re the evap system leak, did you have the recall done for your fuel filler neck? Are you sure your gas cap is still good, and that you closed it sufficiently?
Best thing would be to find a good independent mechanic/garage that will inspect and test the systems for leaks, or clogs in the case of the catalytic converter. I am assuming it could be your front one. You don't want to neglect either for a long time, but your car will still be driveable so you have time to organize. 

Fits 2002 2003 2004 2005 2006 2007 Nissan Altima/Sentra/X-Trail 2.5L 16403 | eBay

cheaper still

2005-2006 Nissan X-Trail 2.5L Exhaust Manifold Catalytic Converter Direct-Fit | eBay

and this one even less

BRAND NEW EXHAUST MANIFOLD W/ CATALYTIC CONVERTER FOR NISSAN ALTIMA 2.5L | eBay

Its basically the same part used in Altimas from 02 to 06 that used the 2.5 engine. You will note that these ebay sellers also include the gasket, that mates it to your engine, the O ring that connects to the exhaust, and sometimes also some screws and springs.
There are also Canadian companies that make aftermarket exhaust parts that your mechanic may be able to help you find.
Good luck with the repairs.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Also if anyone is looking found this
Nissan X-Trail 2.5L Exhaust Catalytic Converter 2005-2006 | other parts, accessories | City of Toronto | Kijiji

These guys charge $210 canadian, provide a 5 year warranty and will do free shipping anywhere in Canada.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

thanks for the Toronto /kijiji link....i noticed they are on facebook so i facebook messaged them inquiring about how much two oxygen sensors cost ( i like to compare them to my RockAuto purchase..). Also inquired about an Xtrail muffler . I noticed they offer free shipping on orders over $150.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

I've bought from UltraExhaust before and was pretty happy.

One thing I did notice is that the the 2 bolt flanges on their stuff generally don't have threaded bolt holes. So if the OEM system has a spring bolt, for example, that screws in, then you'll have to make sure that you have an extra nut and washer for the other end of the spring bolt. Not that big a deal, but a little annoying to find out AFTER you've removed the original.

Other than that, their stuff seems good, worked well for my repairs. Fast responses, fast shipping, all good.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback on UltraExhaust Mike. Good stuff to know.

And Tony they are an exhaust part manufacturer not an auto parts supply place.


----------

